# Same soloist, different instrument



## itywltmt

I remember somebody telling the story of one soloist performing Brahms' violin concerto and Tchaikovsky's piano concerto with the Montreal Symphony in the 1940's or 50's *in the same concert*.

Any idea who that was?

Any examples of "double threat" soloists?

(Please refrain from violin/viola, or such "cousin" instruments).


----------



## Zanralotta

I think Julia Fischer once played a concert evening, first a violin concerto, then the Grieg piano concerto, but I'm not 100% certain...


----------



## jaimsilva

Zanralotta said:


> I think Julia Fischer once played a concert evening, first a violin concerto, then the Grieg piano concerto, but I'm not 100% certain...


from wikipedia. _"On 1 January 2008, Fischer had her unexpected public debut as a pianist, performing Edvard Grieg's Piano Concerto in A minor with the Junge Deutsche Philharmonie at the Alte Oper, Frankfurt. The concert was conducted by Matthias Pintscher, who stepped in for Sir Neville Marriner. On the same occasion she also performed the Violin Concerto no. 3 in B minor by Camille Saint-Saëns."_


----------



## itywltmt

Nice! Still don't know who pulled it off in Montreal back then. I believe the concert was conducted by Desire Defauw.


----------



## kv466

This is totally up my alley!! Props to her being a bad*** and doing such stuff...this makes my switching from guitar to bass to drums and singing at the same gig look like a welfare case! If I'd gone the direction of classical performance, this is without a doubt the kind of stuff I'd be doing...except it'd probably be a cello concerto followed by a piano concerto and then get behind the timpani for a symphony...tfp...can't believe I hadn't thought of that already.


----------

